# New Electric Bike Design & Prototype



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is a brilliant design.I would like to build this.

http://evworld.com/currents.cfm?jid=97


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

*Re: New Electric Bike Design &amp; Prototype*

I've seen some CGI renderings of this bike before, maybe a year or two ago? Can't remember where. Looks kinda stylish; reminds me of Gerry Anderson's Space:1999 styling, which I always kinda liked.

Gonna be expensive, though, since every single part on it would probably have to be custom-made. For a production vehicle that's not an issue, but for a one-off for yourself....

Those tires are probably not going to be cheap to have molded, and they don't look like they'll have any bump-absorption ability--if they're even pneumatic. They look like they're just strips of rubber to provide grip. If you're not on a perfectly smooth road, it'll probably not ride all that great. 

A pothole like the ones we have around here would probably damage the rims, possibly even crumple the wheel with so few spokes, even with suspension, regardless of what they're made of. 

Another issue is lateral stiffness of the wheels. With so little support or tension, they are probably going to flex significantly during turns, unless the rims are made so stiff and inflexible that they cannot help with suspension at all. I don't know what practical problems would present themselves because of that, beyond materials fatigue. 

The seat looks horribly uncomfortable (I certainly couldn't ride it).
________
KID PAXIL


----------



## Stutz (Oct 11, 2009)

Seat to footpeg ratio looks awful.


----------



## ev_nred (Sep 23, 2009)

I would never ried it it looks less comforterable then uniacycle


----------



## anand.ssukhi (Jul 23, 2009)

looks like a great idea but be very tuf on your part to actualize it!!


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

These are minor design changes.
The wheels can be substituted for Alulight hub wheels and conventional rims and tires.The motor can be an Astrolight brushless motor with a small pinion gear driving a ring gear fastened to the inner side of the Alulight hub wheel surface.The motor can be mounted on the rear arm inbetween the wheels.The monocoqe chassis can be made out of Alulight to suit the size of the rider.The seat can be as big as you need.


----------

